# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  If I recall, someone was considering a September trip. I'm sure their plans are firmed up by now, but for a nice trip report on Capri, take a look athttp://www.wimco.com/tripreports/tripcapri200408p1.

## GayleR

If I recall, someone was considering a September trip. I'm sure their plans are firmed up by now, but for a nice trip report on Capri, take a look at
http://www.wimco.com/tripreports/tripcapri200408p1.asp

----------


## carolthowitt

Thank you, Gayle!  Capri could be a stop for us next summer.  I forgot that Wimco had trip reports...appreciate the reminder.Carol

----------


## LMAC

Gayle

Thanks for your info on the trip report about Capri.  Libby &amp; I leave in six weeks and  we will spend three nights on the island.  The report will come in handy.

Thanks

Lance

----------

